# Mein Gehäuse riecht nach Maggi!



## subzero (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Freunde, 

Seit wohl ca. 4 Monaten riecht es aus meinem Gehäuse nach Maggi!
Hat jmd. evtl ne ahnugn was dafür verantwortlich sein kann?

Wird da irgentein Lüfteröl zu heiß, oder evtl. die CPU oder das Motherboard?

Hatte evtl. schonmal Jmd. das Problem?


----------



## Tuts4you (29. Mai 2006)

vielleicht maggi reingeschüttet? *g*


----------



## maexle1894 (29. Mai 2006)

hoi,
naja, wenn es was hardwaretechnisches wäre, dann würde es wohl eher nach durchgebranntem Transistor riechen. 

Maggi klingt eher nach Gummi, vielleicht sind die Platten zu heiß?

Oder du musst halt der Wahrheit ins Auge schaun und die Möglichkeit von "MUZekater" in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## alois (29. Mai 2006)

Hast du vor kurzem neue Hardware eingebaut? Der einzige Maggi-ähnliche Geruch der mir spontan einfällt ist der Duft von neuen Teilen...


----------



## Tuts4you (30. Mai 2006)

neue hardware riecht doch nicht nach maggi


----------



## burnobaby (30. Mai 2006)

Kann auch daran liegen, dass das Gehäuse verstaubt ist! 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es dann nach Maggi riecht 

 Was ist es denn für ne Geschmacksrichtung?  

Lg Burno


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Mai 2006)

Hast du den Rechner bei Aldi gekauft?.... vielleicht ist denen ja was hineingelaufen


----------



## vault-tec (30. Mai 2006)

Meine Herren... Etwas mehr Ernsthaftigkeit bei der Angelegenheit hier bitte. ;-]

*@subzero:*
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal einen Blick auf das Mainboard werfen und nachschauen, ob noch alles ok ist mit deinen Kondensatoren. Die sind ja zylinderförmig und haben oben so eine - normalerweise leicht nach innen gebogene - Einritzung; wenn die nach außen gebläht ist, bedeutet das dass der entsprechende Kondensator kurz vor dem Ausfall steht. Und die können zwar (dank dieser Sollbruchstellen) nicht explodieren aber eben auslaufen und somit auch ganz schön stinken. 

Bei den modernen Mainboards werden gerne mal billige Kondensatoren verbaut mit entsprechend kurzer Lebensdauer, ich hab deshalb auch schon zweimal mein Mainboard wechseln müssen, denn mit Austauschen der Kondensatoren wird der Ausfall i.d.R. nur verzögert.

Gruß, Niko


----------

